# 1974 Schwinn Young American



## SCHWINNRAY69 (Jan 21, 2012)

Yup, you read it right...Young American! I built this for the Rat Rod Bikes Build Off 7. It's young because I'm 14 This build cost me under $100.00!


Frame: 1974 Schwinn
Tank: 50's Schwinn
Guard: Schwinn
Bars: OCC Drag Bars
Fork: OCC Triple Trees
Seat: 70's Schwinn
Tires: Rear 26x2.125 Kenda Flame ...front 24x2.0 Innova
License Plate: Coffee can


BEFORE:





AFTER:


----------



## Pedalin Past (Jan 22, 2012)

*Congrats....*

Great build.  Hope to see more of your work in the future.  Keep the kickstand up and enjoy the ride....Paul....


----------

